# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Sofra e përbashkët e krishterë

## Matrix

Kjo temë eshte konceptuar si nje sofer ku besimtare te krishtere te kishave te ndryshme te marrin pjese per te ndare me njeri-tjetrin besimin dhe eksperiencen e tyre ne Krisht. Pjesemarrje te kendshme.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>>Interesante si teme. 
Do sugjeroja per te krishteret *te mos merreshin me gjerat qe na ndajne por me gjerat qe na bashkojne.* 
>>Keto ne fakt ishin fjalet e Fre Rozhe themeluesi i nje urdheri te krishtere me qender ne Taize' te Frances ku gjate gjithe vitit dhe kryesisht gjate veres pret e percjell me mijra te rinj te krishtere (ortodokse, katolik, protestante dhe me ka ndodhur te takoj edhe musliman) nga e gjithe bota. 
Ishte i pari qe kuptoi rendesine e asaj qe na bashkon, e provoi dhe pa qe funksiononte per mrekulli. Sot e kesaj dite eshte nje nga vendet ku njerezit shkojne te jetojne ca dite ne vllazeri.

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje vellezer dhe motra te krishtere, do doja te ndaja me ju tekstin e nje kenge qe kam pasur sot ne fryme gjithe diten

_THE INTENTION_ (origjinali eshte anglisht)

THE LIFE THAT WE’RE NOW LIVING 
IS NOT OUR OWN THAT WOULD NOT DO
THE LIFE WE LIVE IS HIGHER, THAT LIFE IS YOU
WE LIVE HERE ON THIS PLANET 
BUT THIS PLACE IS NOT OUR HOME
BY YOUR SPIRIT, IN THE HEAVENLIES WE ROAM

YOU GAVE US EYES TO SEE IN REALMS UNSEEN
AND FAITH TO BELIEVE YOUR STORY
THAT WE WOULD LIVE THE FELLOWSHIP WITH YOU
THAT’S THE WAY YOU MEANT IT TO BE
THAT’S THE WAY YOU INTENDED IT TO BE

NOW I SEE CLEARLY, CRUCIFIED WE WERE IN YOU
INSIDE YOU WE DIED, AND WERE RAISED TOO
IT’S GRACE, AMAZING GRACE, AND GRACE FULLFILLED THE LAW
I KNOW BEYOND KNOWLEDGE - YOU’VE DONE IT ALL

I’M LOOKING AT MY BROTHERS AND MY SISTERS GATHERED HERE
WE’RE WALKING IN THIS HOLY PLACE WITHOUT FEAR
WE SEE HOW MUCH YOU LOVE HER
SHE’S THE APPLE OF YOUR EYE
FOR HER YOU CAME TO EARTH AND THERE YOU DIED

_
QELLIMI_ - Perkthimi

KJO JETE QE JETOJME
NUK ESHTE ME E JONA TANI
JETA QE NE JETOJME ESHTE ME E LARTE
KJO JETE JE TI

JETOJME KETU NE KETE PLANET
PO KY VEND S’ESHTE SHTEPIA JONE
POR BASHKE ME FRYMEN TENDE
DREJT QIEJVE SHTEGETOJME

TI NA DHE SY QE TE SHIKOJME
NE TE PADUKSHMET QE TANI 
DHE HISTORINE TENDE TE BESOJME
NE SAJE TE BESIMIT QE NA FALE TI
KJO NA BEN QE TE JETOJME
ME TY SE BASHKU NE MIQESI

KJO ESHTE AJO QE TI KERKOJE  QE NE FILLIM
KJO ESHTE AJO QE TI KISHE SI QELLIM

TANI QARTE E SHOH
KRYQEZUAR ISHIM NE TY
BRENDA TEJE KEMI VDEKUR
DHE JEMI RINGJALLUR GJITHASHTU

OH SA HIR MADHESHTOR
HIR QE  LIGJIN E KA PLOTESUAR
E DI PERTEJ KUPTIMIT NJER’ZOR
SE TI CDO GJE KE PERFUNDUAR

SHOH TEK VELLEZERIT DHE MOTRAT
QE JANE MBLEDHUR KETU
ECIM NE VENDIN E SHENJTE
PA FRIKE, PA U DRU’

E SHOHIM SA SHUME E DO ATE
AJO ESHTE BEBJA E SYRIT TEND
PER ATE TI ERDHE KETU NE TOKE
DHE GJAKUN DERDHE NE KETE VEND

----------


## Shtegtari

Matrix, 
të falenderoj për sofrat që ke hapur dhe shpresoj që të jenë një shembull i mirë  dhe një vend ndërtimi për të gjithë besimtarët.

Dua edhe unë të ndaj diçka me vëllezërit dhe motrat e krishterë.  Janë disa vargje që Zoti mi tha dje ndërsa po mendoja për Të si Dashuri.

_Çtë kërkoj më shumë nga Ti
Që më dhe ktë Dashuri?
Jetën Tënde kur e dhe 
Lart në kryq kto fjalë the:
Të dua fort, Ekklesi,
Bashkë do të ngrejm shtëpi.
Perëndia dhe Ati ynë
Do banojë aty në Frymë.
Dhe kur në ditën e tret
Prej varrit u ngrite vërtet
Unë brenda Teje isha
Dhe Jetën Tënde e kisha.
Tashmë un prej asaj jetoj
Dhe çdo ditë të kujtoj
Se të dua fort, o Zot,
Ndaj bashkë me vllezërit sot
Të shenjtët që i bleve Ti
Duam të të japim veç lavdi._ 

Shpresoj që Krishti t'ju flasë nëpërmejt këtyre vargjeve.

Në Zotin,
Shtegtari

----------


## Matrix

Faleminderit vella Shtegetari qe e ndave me ne kete poezi. Krishti ta ka dhene qe ta ndash sot me ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dielli_ime

*Përse më kërkon?*

Vërtet nuk arrij të të kuptoj! Ti tërë kohen ankohesh se më kërkon dhe nuk më gjen, e unë tërë kohën të qëndroj pranë e ti nuk më njeh. Ja për shembull të marrim ditën e sotme:

Të takova sot në mëngjes. Sapo isha zgjuar dhe po shkoja për t’i larë sytë. E ti? Ti nuk më përshëndete, nuk më urove një ditë të mbarë, nuk më dhurove një buzëqeshje, bile as që më shikove fare... sepse ti nuk më njohe.

Sot hëngra mëngjes bashkë me ty. E ti? Ti nuk e dije se unë isha aty. Nuk më pyete si kisha fjetur dhe a më kishte kaluar dhimbja e kokës që një natë më parë më mundonte aq shumë. Nuk ma ofrove qumështin e nxehtë, as nuk më pyete nëse dëshiroja pakëz çaj.

Erdha sot te shtëpia jote për të sjellë qumështin me biçikletë. E ti? Ti edhe pse e dije se kisha bërë dhjetëra kilometra udhëtim, në vend që të më përshëndesje me një buzëqeshje të ngrohtë, e cila e shpreh gëzimin e takimit tonë; në vend që të më lusje nëse dëshiroja një gotë ujë apo një karrige për të pushuar, ti më akuzove se kisha përzier qumështin me ujë dhe se po e shitja tepër shtrenjtë. Më le aty duke pritur. Më le të shqetësuar: ‘A thua do të m’i sillje të hollat e qumështit apo jo?’. Lekët i solle, por buzëqeshjen nuk ma dhurove. E unë? Unë isha aty duke u larguar me biçikletë për dore: i pikëlluar, pse ti nuk më njohe.

Të takova sot në mëngjes. Sapo dilje nga dera me një çantë në dorë për të shkuar në shkollë, në qytet... nuk e di se ku. Isha i ulur pas bankës përballë derës sate dhe po shisja çibukë dhe karamele. E ti? Ti as që më shikove fare, sikur të mos ekzistoja. Mua që isha aq i etshëm për buzëqeshjen tënde, i etshëm për përshëndetjen tënde, i etshëm për shikimin tënd.

E ti? Ti vazhdon prapë të më kërkosh duke mos e ditur se të kam takuar sot në shkollë. Isha i ulur në rreshtin e fundit të klasës. I vetmuar sepse askujt nuk i pëlqen të ulet me mua, meqë unë nuk jam i bukur, nuk jam simpatik, nuk jam i zoti si shokët e tjerë të klasës. Bile as i mençur nuk jam shumë. E ti? Ti luaje dhe qeshje me shokët dhe shoqet me të cilët shoqërohesh gjithmonë. Nuk më vërejte aspak. Nuk e vërejte se unë isha i ulur dhe i pikëlluar, i shtypur prej vuajtjeve të familjes pse babai im është pijanec, nëna e sëmurë rëndë dhe vëllai im ende nuk ka dalë prej ndikimit të alkoolit dhe drogës. Nuk më përshëndete dhe nuk më pyete çfarë po më mundonte. E unë? Unë isha aty bashkë me bankën time, pa askënd... as ty nuk të pata, dhe vazhdova të qëndroj ashtu deri në fundin e orës së pestë.

Të kam takuar sot në klasë. Erdha për t’ju dhënë mësim. Tërë jetën jam munduar të përgatitem për të të mësuar ty dhe të tjerëve ligjet e natyrës: ishte ora e fizikës dhe kimisë. E ti? Ti as që ma vure veshin, por vazhdoje herë të bisedoje me shokun e bankës, herë të shkruaje letra, bile nganjëherë edhe më përqeshje pas shpine, për mënyrën e të folurit tim, për krehjen e flokëve të mia, për veshjen time... E unë? Unë isha aty i gatshëm të të zbuloja bukuritë dhe mrekullitë që i kam krijuar vetëm për ty, por ti nuk më njohe dhe prapë vazhdon të më kërkosh.

E përse të më kërkosh kur të kam takuar sot pas mësimit. T’u luta nëse mund të bënim një copëz rrugë së bashku duke u kthyer në shtëpi, sepse kisha disa gjëra të rëndësishme, së paku për mua, për t’i thënë. Por ti më the se kishe punë, se ishe i zënë dhe se nuk do të ktheheshe menjëherë në shtëpi. E kuptova dhe nuk këmbëngula shumë, sepse kur njeriu ka punë tjera, nuk duhet penguar me shqetësimet tona... Por sa dhimbje e madhe për mua kur të pashë bashkë me shokët e njëjtë me të cilët rri gjithmonë duke ecur dhjetëra metra para meje dhe duke shkuar të njëjtës udhë që ishte dashur të ecnim së bashku. Dëshirova të të thërras, ta shpejtoj hapin për t’iu bashkangjitur shoqërisë suaj, por nuk e di pse një zë i trishtuar më tha se do të isha i tepërt për ty dhe i ngadalësoi hapat e mi. Prapë shkova në shtëpi i pikëlluar. I pikëlluar se të takova edhe një herë e ti prapë nuk më njohe.

E ti? Ti prapë vazhdon të më kërkosh. Nuk është nevoja të më kërkosh, sepse unë të kam takuar sot pas dreke. Ishim të ulur në oborr: ti i thelluar në fletoren tënde ndërsa unë i zhytur në mendime me dy sy që në çdo mënyrë kërkonin ta kapnin shikimin tënd. E ti? Ti vetëm heshtje. Prita se do të më pyesje si kalova në detyrën e kontrollit të matematikës, meqë ti e di mirë se mua matematika nuk më ecën shumë dhe rrezikoj ta humb vitin për shkak të saj. Por ti nuk më pyete. Prita se do ta lëshoje fletoren tënde, në të cilën ishe aq shumë i thelluar duke shkruar poezi dashurie për mua, dhe se do të qëndronim pak kohë së bashku… Por ti vazhdove të shkruaje e unë vazhdova të prisja dhe ta kërkoja shikimin tënd të pakapshëm.

Të kam takuar sot në mbrëmje. Erdha të të pyesja nëse mund të më ndihmoje pak në përgatitjen e provimit që kishim një ditë më pas dhe të gjeta duke dëgjuar muzikë me zë të lartë. Të thirra dy herë, e nuk më dëgjove derisa fillova ta ngre zërin. Atëherë m’u vërsule me fjalë të ashpra duke më akuzuar se nuk jam i durueshëm, se nuk të kuptoj, se nuk të njoh... E unë? Unë u frikësova dhe nuk pata guximin të të kërkoj më ndihmën dhe sqarimet për të cilat kisha ardhur.

Sa e sa herë të tjera jemi takuar së bashku e ti nuk më ke njohur? E pra të gjithëve u thua se vazhdon të më kërkosh.

A të kujtohet ditëlindja jote: kishte muaj që po mblidhja të hollat për të të bërë një dhuratë, e ditën e fundit pasiqë e bleva ti më detyrove ta ktheja duke më thënë se për një gjë të tillë nuk kishe nevojë, se unë nuk duhet të shqetësohesha për të të bërë dhuratë. Por ti nuk e dije se për mua ishte gjë e madhe të të dhuroja diçka, ta shtoja gëzimin e festës sate. E ti? Ti as që më tregove se në mbrëmje do të mblidheshe me shokë për të festuar së bashku. Mbeta vetëm unë dhe dhurata jote në dorë, sepse shitësi nuk pranoi të m’i kthente më të hollat.

Po, vëllai im i dashur, ne jemi takuar sa e sa herë, por ti asnjëherë nuk më ke njohur. Ne jemi takuar në meshë, e ti nuk ma ke njohur zërin dhe nuk i ke dëgjuar fjalët e mia. Nuk më njohe në buzët plot me varrë të meshtarit plak dhe në sytë e tij të lodhur dhe të fikur nga vuajtja. 

Të kam takuar në lojë. E ti? Ti më nxore në mes të lojës duke më akuzuar se unë po ua humbja lojën dhe kishe të drejtë sepse unë nuk di të luaj. Por në këtë mënyrë nuk do të kem kurrë mundësinë të mësoj se si luhet. 

Të kam takuar sa e sa herë tjera: në mesin e fëmijëve që po loznin, në shikimin e një të varfëri që po ta shtrinte dorën për të kërkuar lëmoshë, por më shumë kërkonte buzëqeshjen tënde. Të kam takuar i veshur me lecka të shqyera me fytyrë të zezë... Po, të kam takuar shumë herë, sepse unë isha aty në zemrën, në jetën në sytë e vëllezërve të tu. E ti nuk më njohe.

Por, unë të dua. Të dua dhe dëshiroj të të jap prapë një mundësi tjetër. Të lutem më thuaj se do të më njohësh dhe do të më duash. Më thuaj se do të qëndrosh me mua; se do të më dëgjosh; se do të interesohesh për shqetësimet dhe vuajtjet e mia, se do të lozësh me mua edhe kur e di se unë do të ta humbas lojën. Më premto se do të ecësh me mua, do të mësosh me mua... Më thuaj se do të jetosh me mua dhe për mua.

Të lutem më duaj të pranishëm në zemrën dhe në sytë e vëllezërve dhe motrave të tua. Më duaj në të mirat dhe në dobësitë e tyre, në bukurinë dhe në shëmtimin e tyre, në gëzimet dhe në vuajtjet e tyre.

Unë kam nevojë për ty. Kam nevojë për duart, këmbët, gojën, sytë… për zemrën tënde. Kam nevojë për dashurinë tënde.

Të lutem më duaj ashtu siç jam,
sepse unë të dua dhe do të vazhdoj të të dua ashtu siç je.

_Don Dominiku
kushtuar vëllait dhe motrës
që janë të bindur se e kërkojnë dhe e duan Krishtin_

----------


## Matrix

Dielli,

Vertet nje shkrim i thelle dhe domethenes.

Le te kujtojme fjalet e Jezusit: *Ate cfare u keni bere vellezerve te mi me te vegjel, ma keni bere mua!-* fjale tronditese nese i meditojme thelle

----------


## Dielli_ime

Matrix,

Rreshtat e Ungjillit qe i ke sjelle ti dhe ai shkrim me lart mua me kane bere qe ta njoh Jezusin ne cdo njeri qe takoj. Cdo dite mundohem t'ia fal buzeqeshjen time secilit qe takoj, pasi menjehere e coj mendjen se aty eshte Jezusi qe e kerkon ate. Nuk ka dhimbje apo vuajtje ne kete bote qe do ta mundte gezimin qe sjell takimi me Zotin tone. Duhet t'u buzeqeshim edhe atyreve qe nuk na duan, pasi aty e takojme Jezusin qe vuan nga vargonjte e inatit dhe smirres. Por, asnjehere nuk duhet te biem ne kurthin e urrejtjes dhe deshperimit, pasi e ndrydhim Jezusin brenda nesh, te cilin duhet t'ia deshmojme me gezim krejt botes.

Te fala ne Krishtin!

----------


## Matrix

Dielli, sikur te gjithe ta benim kete, shenjtoret do bertisnin nga gezimi dhe engjejt do zbrisnin dhe do na perqafonin!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dielli_ime

Matrix,

Per ty dhe per te gjithe motrat e vellezerit e tjere ne Krishtin  :buzeqeshje: 

*Lexim nga ligjëratat e shën Augustinit, ipeshkëv
*

*Zoti ka pasur mëshirë për ne*

Jemi me të vërtetë të lumë nëse vëmë në jetë atë që dëgjojmë ose këndojmë. Në fakt, të dëgjuarit tonë përfaqëson mbjelljen, ndërsa në veprim kemi frytin e farës. Me këtë do të doja tju ftoja të mos shkoni në kishë dhe pastaj të mbetni pa fryte, domethënë të dëgjoni shumë të vërteta pa u vënë në lëvizje për të vepruar.

Sidoqoftë mos të harrojmë atë që thotë apostulli: Me hir, në saje të fesë, jeni shëlbuar! Dhe kjo svjen prej jush, por është dhuratë e Hyjit! E jo me anë të veprave që ndokush të mos lavdërohet (Ef 2, 8-9). përsërit: Ju jeni të shëlbuar me hir (Ef 2, 5).

Në fakt, në jetën tonë përpara nuk kishte asgjë të mirë që hyji të mund të çmonte apo të donte, gati si të thoshte: le të shkojmë, ti ndihmojmë këta njerëz sepse jeta e tyre është e mirë. Nuk mund ti pëlqente jeta jonë me mënyrën tonë të vepruarit, por as nuk mund të mos i pëlqente ajo që ai kishte vepruar në ne. ndërkaq do të dënojë veprën tonë, por do të shëlbojë atë që ai vetë ka krijuar. 

Pra nuk ishim me të vërtetë të mirë. megjithatë hyji pati mëshirë për ne dhe dërgoi Birin e tij që të vdiste jo për ata që janë të mirë, por për të këqijtë, jo për të drejtët, por për të mbrapshtit. pikërisht kështu: Krishti vdiq për bakëqijtë. (Rom 5, 6). E çfarë shton? E pra, vështirë do të pranonte kush të vdesë për njeri të drejtë, ndoshta për ndonjë njeri të mirë ndokush edhe do të merrte guxim të vdesë (Rom 5, 7). Ndoshta ndokush e ka forcën për të vdekur për të drejtin. Por për të padrejtin, të mbrapshtin, të ligun, kush do të pranonte të vdiste, përveç Krishtit, që është aq i drejtë sa që mund të shfajësojë edhe të padrejtët?

Siç e shihni, vëllezër, nuk kishim vepra të mira, por të gjitha ishin të këqija. megjithatë, edhe pse ishin të tilla veprat e njerëzve, mëshira hyjnore nuk i braktisi. Madje Hyji dërgoi birin e vet për të na shëlbuar jo me ar e as me argjend, por me çmimin e gjakut të vet, që ai, si Qengj i papërlyer i dërguar për tu flijuar, ka derdhur për delet e përlyera, edhe pse vetëm të përlyera, jo krejtësisht të prishura.

Ky është hiri që kemi marrë. Të jetojmë pra siç i ka hije këtij hiri, për të mos fyer një dhuratë kaq të madhe. Na ka dalë përpara një mjek aq i mirë dhe i aftë sa të na çlirojë nga të gjitha të këqijat tona. nëse duam të biem përsëri në sëmundje, jo vetëm që do ti bëjmë keq vetes sonë, por do të tregohemi edhe mosmirënjohës ndaj mjekut tonë.

Le të ndjekim pra rrugët që ai na ka treguar, veçanërisht rrugën e përvujtërisë, atë në të cilën ka ecur ai vetë. Në fakt na ka vizatuar rrugën e përvujtërisë me mësimin e tij dhe e ka përshkuar deri në fund duke vuajtur për ne.

Me qëllim që ai që ishte i pavdekshëm të mund të vdiste për ne, e fjala u bë njeri e banoi ndër ne (Gjn 1, 14). I pavdekshmi mori mbi vete vdekshmërinë, që të mund të vdiste për ne dhe të shkatërronte kështu me vdekjen e tij vdekjen tonë.

Këtë vepër ka përmbushur Zoti, në këtë gjë na ka paraprirë. Ai që është i madh është përvujtëruar, pasi është përvujtëruar qe vrarë, pasi qe vrarë u ngjall dhe u lartësua për të mos na lënë në ferr, por për të lartësuar në vetvete, në ringjalljen nga të vdekurit, ata që në këtë tokë i kishte lartësuar vetëm në fe dhe në shpalljen e të drejtëve. Pra na ka kërkuar të ndjekim udhën e përvujtërisë: nëse do të bëjmë këtë gjë do ti japim lavdi Zotit dhe me  të drejtë do të mund të këndojmë: Do të këndojmë lavde, o Hyj, do tëlavdërojmë e do ta thërrasim emrin tënd (Ps 75 /74/, 2).

----------


## Matrix

AMEN, AMEN, AMEN

*Në kete fryme, sjell nje shkrim nga Shen Joan Gojarti, nje ligjerim per diten e Pashkes, triumfin e Zotit tone:*

Cilidô shpresëtar dhé hyjdashes lé te gezoje ketê panair te mire dhé te shkelqyér. Cilidô sherbetor mirenjohes lé te hyje i gezuar té gazi i te Zott. Ai qe u-mundua, dyké kréshmuar, lé te gezoje tani dénarin. Ai qe punoj qe préj ores se pare, lé te prése sot çpagimin é dréjte. Ai qe ardhi pas se trétes lé te krémteroje me gjithe zemer. Ai qe arriu pas se gjashttes lé te mos dyshoje aspak; se nuk peson asnje dêm. Ai qe vonoj gjér me te nênten, lé t'afrohét pa hézituar faré. Dhé ai qe arriu vétem me te njembedhiétten, lé te mos trembét nga vonimi. Se Zoti, dyké qêne i zemerdhempshur, prêt te funtmin sikunder dhé te parin, çloth atê te se njembedhiéttes, si atê qe punoj qe préj se pares. Dhé te funtmin é perdellén dhé te parin é sheron; dhé atí i jép dhé ketí i fal; dhé punet i prêt dhé mendimin é pelqén; dhé vépren é ndéron dhé qellimin é levdon. Hyni pra te gjithe té gazi i Zotit tone; dhé te pare dhé te dyte, gezoni rogen. Te pasur dhé te varfer, vallézoni me njêri-tjatrin; te shkathet dhé te ngathet, ndéroni diten; sa kréshmuat dhé sa nuk kréshmuat, defréni sot. Tryésa eshte plot, hani qe te gjithe. Viçi eshte i shume, asnje lé te mos dale i uritur. Te gjithe, gezojéni darken é béses; te gjithe, gezojéni pasurin' é miresise. Asnje lé te mos vajtoje per varferi; se u-çfaq mbréteria é perbashket. Asnje lé te mos qaje per fajé; se ndjésa lindi nga varri. Asnje lé te mos kéte frike nga vdékja; se na çliroj vdékja é Shpetimtarit. E shuajti, kur permbahéj préj tij. E plaçkoj Férrin ai qe zbriti ne Férr. E hidheroj, kur provoi mishin é tij; dhé ketê dyké pareshikuar Isaïa, thirri: Férri u-hidherua, tha, kur te hasi poshte. U-hidherua, se u-abolit. U-hidherua, se u-perqésh. U-hidherua, se vdiq. U-hidherua, se u-rrezua. U-hidherua, se u-burgos. Priti trup dhé gjéti Pérendi. Priti dhé, é hasi qiéll. Mori atê qe shikonté dhé ra ngaha nuke shikonté. Kû eshte gjêmbi yt, ô vdékjé? Ku eshte mburrja joté, ô Férr? U-ngjall Krishti dhé ti u-hodhé poshte. U-ngjall Krishti dhé rane démonet. U-ngjall Krishti dhé gezohén Engjejte. U-ngjall Krishti dhé jeta qytéterohét. U-ngjall Krishti dhé asnje i vdékur s'mbéti ne varr. Se Krishti, dyké u-ngjallur se vdékuresh, u-trégua kulloshtra é te fiéturvé. E atí eshte lavdia dhé potéra ne jeté te jétevé. Amen.

----------


## Dielli_ime

Nuk u quajt me kot Gojarti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

Po sjell dicka qe kam marre nga nje moter ne Krisht:

_Perse Zoti e lejon Satanin te ekzistoje dhe t’i tundoje besimtaret?

Une gjithmone mendoj se sa i bukur duket nje diamant i ekspozuar ne nje cope te zeze. 
Ai i tregon ne menyre mahnitese cilesite e veta, duke bere kontrast me kete cope.
Ashtu dhe Zoti, ne krijimin e Tij, i perdor kontrastet per te nxjerre ne dukje dicka.
Si do te mund ta vleresonim ne dashurine e Tij per ne nqs nuk do te shihnim dicka qe eshte diametralisht e kundert?_ 

Vellezer dhe Motra, jemi pjese e Diamantit qe quhet Jezu Krisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dielli_ime

*NGA TRAKTATI “MBI ATI YNË” I SHËN CIPRIANIT, IPESHKËV DHE MARTIR*

*Ardhtë mbretëria jote, u bëftë vullnesa jote*

“Ardhtë mbretëria jote”. Ne kërkojmë që të vijë tek ne mbretëria e Hyjit, ashtu sikurse  kërkojmë që të shenjtërohet në ne emri i tij. Por, a thua mund të ketë ndonjë kohë në të cilën Hyji nuk mbretëron? Ose, kur mund të fillojë tek Zoti një gjë që gjithmonë ka qenë dhe kurrë nuk ka përfunduar? Nuk është kjo që ne kërkojmë, por që të vijë mbretëria jonë, ajo mbretëri që Hyji na e premtoi dhe që u fitua për ne me anë të gjakut dhe mundimit të Krishtit, në mënyrë që ne, të cilët më parë ishim skllevër të botës, të mund të mbretërojmë në të ardhmen nën zotërimin e Krishtit. Kështu premton ai vetë, duke thënë: “Ejani të bekuarit e Atit tim! Merrni në pronë Mbretërinë që u bë gati për ju që prej fillimit të botës!” (Mt 25, 34).

Në të vërtetë, o vëllezërit e mi fort të dashur, vetë Krishti mund të jetë mbretëria e Hyjit, ardhjen e së cilës ne e kërkojmë çdo ditë, dhe ardhjen e së cilës kemi dëshirë ta shohim sa më shpejt. Dhe vërtet, ai është ringjallja, sepse ne në të ringjallemi. Për këtë arsye ai mund të mbahet si mbretëri e Hyjit, meqë në të do të mbretërojmë. Me të drejtë pra, kërkojmë mbretërinë e Hyjit, domethënë mbretërinë qiellore, sepse ka edhe një mbretëri tokësore. Por, ai që tashmë i ka rënë mohit botës të së keqes, qëndron më lart se nderimet dhe mbretëria e saj.

Duke vazhduar në lutje themi: “U bëftë vullnesa e jote si në qiell ashtu në tokë”, jo aq me qëllim që Hyji të bëjë atë çka dëshiron, por që ne të bëjmë atë çka dëshiron Hyji. E kush është i zot ta pengojë Hyjin të bëjë atë që dëshiron? Ndërsa, jemi ne që nuk bëjmë çka dëshiron Hyji, sepse kundër nesh ngritet djalli për të na penguar kështu që ne të mos mund ta drejtojmë zemrën tonë dhe veprat tona sipas vullnetit hyjnor. Për këtë arsye ne lutemi dhe kërkojmë që të bëhet në ne vullneti i Hyjit. E që të bëhet kjo gjë në ne, kemi nevojë për vullnetin e Hyjit, do të thotë kemi nevojë për fuqinë dhe për mbrojtjen e tij, sepse askush nuk është i fortë në saje të fuqisë së vet, por bëhet i fortë në saje të mirëdashjes dhe të mëshirës së Hyjit. Në fund të fundit edhe Zoti, duke treguar se edhe në të ishte e pranishme dobësia që i përket njeriut, tha: “Ati im, nëse është e mundur, largoje prej meje këtë kelk mundimesh!” (Mt 26, 39). Dhe për t’u dhuruar një shembull nxënësve të tij që ata të mos bënin vullnetin e tyre, por atë të Hyjit, shtoi: “Megjithatë, le të bëhet, jo si dua unë, por si do ti.”.

Vullneti i Hyjit pra, është ai që Krishti bëri dhe mësoi. Është përvujtëri në bisedim, qëndrueshmëri në fe, maturi në fjalë, në veprime drejtësi, në vepra mëshirë, në sjellje seriozitet. Vullneti i Hyjit është të mos bëjmë padrejtësi dhe të durojmë padrejtësinë që na bëhet, të ruajmë paqen me vëllezër, të duam Hyjin me gjithë zemër, ta duam si Atë, ta druajmë si Hyj, të mos vëmë asgjë përpara Krishtit, sepse as ai vetë nuk deshi diçka tjetër më shumë se ne. Vullneti i Hyjit është që ne të qëndrojmë të bashkuar me pandashmëri në dashurinë e tij, të rrimë pranë kryqit të tij me guxim dhe forcë, t’i japim dëshmi me vendosmëri kur është në diskutim emri i tij dhe nderi i tij, të tregojmë sigurinë e çështjes së mirë, kur të luftojmë për të, të pranojmë me shpirt të gatshëm vdekjen kur ajo të na vijë për të na çuar tek shpërblimi.

Kjo do të thotë të duam të jemi bashkëtrashëgimtarë të Krishtit, kjo do të thotë të kryejmë urdhrin e Hyjit, kjo do të thotë të bëjmë vullnetin e Atit.

----------


## Dielli_ime

Motra e vellezer ne Krishtin,

Do te kisha dashur qe secili prej nesh te ndalet e ta meditoje cdo lexim qe shtrohet ne kete sofer, e me pas ta bashkendaje me te gjithe ketu meditimin e vet. Kjo do ta pasuronte edhe me shume boten tone shpirterore ne kerkim dhe jetim te se Vertetes.

Krishti na forcofte besimin ne ore te veshtire!

Paqe!

----------


## Matrix

Jam dakord me Diellin. Kjo do e pasuronte me teper kete teme. Te gjithe kemi nevoje te ndajme me njeri-tjetrin ato gjera qe na bejne pershtypje ne shkrimet qe ndahen ketu! Eshte dhe nje inkurajim per ata qe sjellin shkrime, sepse eshte nje konfirmim qe keto shkrime lexohen nga vellezerit dhe motrat tona.

Jeta e krishtere eshte Marr-Dhenie, pra merr nga Hyji dashuri dhe i kthen serisht Hyjit dashurine qe Ai ta ka fal. Pastaj kjo shkembehet me vellezer dhe motra duke dhene dhe marre ate dashuri, zbulese apo inkurajim qe Hyji na ka dhene per te ndare!

----------


## VOLSIV

>>>Me behet qefi qe jemi bashkuar dhe kemi dicka te perbashket. Me sa shoh kemi nevoje te flasim me njeri tjetrin. 
>Ju kujtohet? "Drita nuk eshte bere per tu mbuluar dhe per tu lene ne nje vend te fshehte por eshte bere per tu vene nje vend te dukshem dhe te ndricoje". Jane fjalet e Krishtit.
>Sillni ndonje thenje te ndonje Shenjtori qe ju ka lene mbresa dhe si e kuptoni.
Une po filloj me nje te thjeshte.
"Duaj dhe be c'te duash", Shen Agostini i Ipones.
(Italisht "Ama e fai cio' che vuoi") Kuptimi eshte i thjeshte besoj. Ai qe ka dashurine ne shpirt nuk mund te bej keq keshtu qe pak rendesi ka ca ben se vec mire mund te beje.

----------


## Shtegtari

Dielli_ime, Matrix dhe VOLSIV AMIN dhe falemnderit për të gjitha ato që keni ndarë me ne këtu.

Ajo që dua të them si inkurajim për të gjithë është se Ai që na bashkon është jashtëzakonisht më i madh se çdo gjë që mund të na ndajë, prandaj le të kthehemi tek Zoti ynë Jezus Krishti.

----------


## marcus1

Përshëndetje edhe nga ana ime. Është gjë e mirë kur të krishterët e Dogmave të ndryshme arrinë të dallojnë Krishtin tek njëri-tjetri, në vënd të ndarjeve që ata kanë. Më poshtë po sjell një shkrim të vogël që postova edhe tek forumi Protestant ne temën me titullin "I falem nderës Zotit". Po e sjell këtu se ka lidhje shumë me temën. 

*Unë, lavdinë që më ke dhënë Mua, ua kam dhënë atyre, që të jenë një, siç jemi ne një(Gjoni 17:22).* 

Si mund të arrimë në unitet të plotë? Ne thjesht nuk mundemi. Por është Zoti që e zbulon Birin e Tij në ne si Kreun e Kishës. Nëse shohim Kreun, nëse njohim Bariun e Mirë, do të njohim Trupin dhe Kopenë. Nuk mund të themi se duam Perëndinë nëse nuk duam vëllezërit dhe motrat. Nuk mund të mbajmë bashkësi me Kokën nëse jemi të ndarë nga Trupi. Kur ndjekim një Bari si një Kope atëhere do të jemi në një vijë. Nëse jemi një me Kokën, ne jemi një me Trupin, akoma edhe sikur të mos mblidhemi së bashku. Por, nëse nuk jemi një me Kokën, nuk jemi një as me Trupin, akoma edhe sikur të mblidhemi së bashku në maskën e unitetit.

----------


## albani1

Lum kushdo qe ka frike nga Zoti dhe qe ecen ne rruget e Tij.
Atehere ti *do te hash me mundin e duarve te tua*, *do te jesh i lumtur* *dhe do te gezosh begatine.*
Gruaja jote do te jete si nje hardhi prodhimtare ne intimitetin e shtepise sate, bijte e tu si drure ulliri rreth tryezes sate
Ja keshtu do te bekohet njeriu qe ka frike nga Zoti. Zoti te bekofte nga Sioni dhe ti pafsh begatine e Jeruzalemit tere ditet e jetes sate.
Po pafsh bijt e bijve te tu , paqja qofte mbi Izraelin.

----------

